# TiVo Roamio Pro and Mini, Lifetime Service, Slide Pro Remotes



## drewconner (May 2, 2014)

I'm cutting the cord and selling my TiVo system. I have a Roamio Pro and Mini, both with Lifetime Service and both with their own Slide Pro Remotes.

There are two auctions, if you buy both, I will combine shipping.

TiVo Roamio Pro HD DVR with Lifetime Service and Slide Pro Remote

TiVo Mini with Lifetime Service and Slide Pro Remote


----------

